# Airbag light



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I was working on my car a few weeks ago (I was working under the steering wheel near the headlight switch). I forgot to take the key out and I unplugged the airbag to reroute some wires (oops). I noticed my mistake of not taking the key out and the airbag light immediately started blinking. I took the key out and I was cautious when I plugged it back in.

Even though it is all plugged in and tidy, the airbag light is still flashing. I figured it would eventually reset itself, but it's still there. Does the airbag reset with the ECU or is it a seperate unit all together? what should I do to reset the light? It is annoying and I think it may be unsafe if I were to get in an accident.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

did u hear any fuses pop?.......sometimes they dont make a noise so chek them b


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

i would be very careful around that airbad shit saw a movie of the gas it lets out when tampered with the guy died instantly.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Sleeper180sx said:


> *i would be very careful around that airbad shit so movie of the gas it lets out when tampered with the guy did instantly. *


 say what?


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I think he was saying, if you mess with the airbag proper or wiring to be cafeful. If it trip it's instantly blow up in your face. Being in a wreck 2 months ago. I can atest to this not being fun.

Again, check the fuses. Also, there is a a recent thread (I don't remeber where) about turning off the light. Might want to search for that one.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah, it never goes off by itself.The one in my Frontier has been on for 2 or 3 years and 102,000 miles.


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

Solution is located in General Forum...

Airbag Light Update 
Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...

"got this off 240sx.org I had the same problem with my 96 pickup It started blinking right after a tuneup and this fixed. The dealer said it was a bad control module($600) con artist

Air Bag Light Blinks 


The check Air Bag light in the console of my '95 has been flashing for almost 8mos. Is there a way to reset or disconnect it?

Eric Perkins

Response

I had the same problem when I first got my car, about 25k miles, it turned out to be a bad air bad sensor or something like that, fully under warranty though.

To reset this light.... 

Open driver door 
Get in 
Shut door 
Turn ignition to the on position The one that will go all the way, but not to start car) 
Open door 
Reach down with your right hand if your a rightty 
Press the door ajar sensor button thing (7) times 
Shut door 
Start your car.....

Takes practice to nail it right though. Any problems, just ask me...


Shawn Schembri"

I was actually AMAZED it worked on my 1996 Sentra GXE which has had the blinking airbag light since 2000 (dumbfounded the darn thing didn't burn out since then!). My wife is a witness and was flabbergasted as well... just an update for that post since I'm a new poster!

-jeffdano (heatherdano too)


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

THATs a hoax. I tried it. Doesn't work. I bought be a scanner. WoooHoooo!


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

HardLine Fan,

Not a hoax... took me two tries and it worked. I have several other witnesses to this fact including my mechanic who was going to charge me out the nose to check the codes.

Sorry it didn't work for you and you ended up losing money on a scanner.

-jeffdano


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I found this method in another thread. I tried it 4 times and the light is still flashing. I'm not saying it's a hoax, but I don't think it works for every problem. What is this scanner you're talking about? Is this that device that pugs into the socket near the fuses to read the OBD from the ECU?

Give me some info on this thing, it's a pretty useful tool.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

YES, thats the one!


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

Agreed, if the method stated here does NOT work, then that truly is a sign of something serious with the airbag system which NEEDS to be examined by a mechanic (doh!).

This method should be use, say, if your alternator dies and when you install a new one the ECU doesn't reset correctly or something weird like that.

-jeffdano


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, all I did was unplug the airbag and plug it back in. I might have to check the fuses, but I don't think there's anything actually wong with it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, I got it to work. The mistake I made was I didn't start the process soon enough. I noticed that when you turn the car "ON," the airbag light stays on for 5 seconds or so, and then it either turns off or begins to blink. I figured out that you must do the process immediately after putting the key into the "ON" position (bfore the light starts blinking).

anyway, I did it once the right way, and when I started the car, the light still blinked, but it was blinking really slowly. I tried it once again and it went off for good.. YAY.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

just take the cluster apart unplug the connectors in the back of the cluster and at the top of the gauge cluster in the middle there is a hole with the AIR BAG BULB in it
just take it out with a pair of neddle nose plyers or a dental pick if you have one 
but be careful and dont jam the plyers through the cluster
i say use neddle nose plyers b-cuz the AIR BAG BULB is a thick bulb, alomst solid glass
all you have to do is pull it out and waalaa
put everything bag in its place and your done 
no scanner, no mechanic, no damn key on and push in door latch 
what the hell is that about 
in my 12 years of working on cars OBD-1 and OBD-2 i have never heard such crap
and and yeah one more thing--------no money is involved

hope this helps


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *just take the cluster apart unplug the connectors in the back of the cluster and at the top of the gauge cluster in the middle there is a hole with the AIR BAG BULB in it
> just take it out with a pair of neddle nose plyers or a dental pick if you have one
> but be careful and dont jam the plyers through the cluster
> i say use neddle nose plyers b-cuz the AIR BAG BULB is a thick bulb, alomst solid glass
> ...


 That's a load of BS, The worst advice I've ever heard of. You don't just pull out your idiot lights when there's a problem. Oh, my oil pressure light went on, *proceds to remove the bulb*, problem solved. Geez, my fuel light went on, maybe if I remove the bulb, I can run on fumes for the next 6 months.

If a light goes on, you either try to reset the computer or you figure out and solve the issue. That's how it works.

And BTW, the airbag light is not solid glass, it's solid plastic...An LED.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

WHATEVER COCK
YOU DONT NEED YOUR GODDAMN AIR BAG LIGHT ANYWAY
WHY SHOULD IT COME ON, CUZ YOU HAVE NO IDEA ON WHAT THE HELL YOU ARE DOING 
OH YEAH THATS IT
FI YOU DONT LIKE MY POST THEN DONT READ IT YOU IDIOT
YOU DIDNT HAVE TO ADD YOUR .02 CENTS
BUT GO AHEAD AND TRY THAT OPEN DOOR AND TURN KEY PUSH LATCH SHIT ALL YOU WANT 
AND WHY THE HELL ARE YOU RUNNING WIRES IN YOUR STEERING WHEEL ANYWAY,,,,,WHATEVER


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

AND AS FOR THE OTHER LIGHTS YOU MENTION 
AH YEAH THEY GO AWAY WHEN YOU ADD OIL OR FUEL 

SO THE NEXT TIME YOU HAVE A SERIOUS QUESTION TRY ASKING ME INSTEAD OF ALL THESE OTHER MORONS ON HERE 

I HAVE SO MUCH EXPERIENCE ON NISSANS ITS PATHETIC

JUST CUZ OHHHHHHH I DONT HAVE A LOT OF POSTS DOESNT MEAN I DONT MY KNOW SHIT!



MY .02


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *WHATEVER COCK
> YOU DONT NEED YOUR GODDAMN AIR BAG LIGHT ANYWAY
> WHY SHOULD IT COME ON, CUZ YOU HAVE NO IDEA ON WHAT THE HELL YOU ARE DOING
> OH YEAH THATS IT
> ...


I hope to god they ban your ass. In case you didn't realize, this was a serious question and since I started this goddamn thread I believe I have every right to read your post whether it;s intelligent or the most idiotic shit I've ever heard. How am I being a cock, you're the one that seems to think that pulling idiot bulbs out of the cluster is gonna solve the problem. I'd rather be driving around knowing my airbags work than not having any warning light at all.

BTW, that stupid "OPEN DOOR AND TURN KEY PUSH LATCH SHIT" did the trick, so what you got against it. Apparently Nissan decided to make that button double as the computer/user interface.

If you are so interested in what I was doing, I was working on a system that allows the headlights to turn off with the key (and it's a very good setup I did). God forbid this human makes a small mistake to set off the airbag light.

I can't imagine someone that says such idiotic things being a nissan Guru, but then again, the monkeys at my $tealership are also itiots  go figure. Only thing you're right about is u being pathetic.

and don't give me that shit about me thinking a big shot b/c I have alot of posts. As far as it matters to you, I am one motherfucking bigshot. More people on here come to me for answers b/c I've earned my position here. Not like some new-b that comes in here adds a stupid comment and then starts wrecking all the threads b/c someone that knows the ropes states the obvious.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

ha


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *
> SO THE NEXT TIME YOU HAVE A SERIOUS QUESTION TRY ASKING ME INSTEAD OF ALL THESE OTHER MORONS ON HERE
> 
> I HAVE SO MUCH EXPERIENCE ON NISSANS ITS PATHETIC
> *



LOL, youre funny.........all these morons on here, LOL

this guy is a tard, i read his other post in the "random message thread" and in his 12 years working on cars, hes never heard of OBD1 or OBD2 ................................that tells u who the moron is, and your type of behavior is not acceptable.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

supposed to be a "with OBD! - OBD2 in them "
not that i nevred heard of OBD! - OBD2 
so i missed a word goddamn hang me for shit sake 

whatever like i sbout 50% of people on here have no idea what the hell they are talking about anyway

ahh like you for instance


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

*That Doom Light trick don't work*

Im just wait til I get my Scanner. Hey Wicked don't Trash the Bulletin Board, we are lucky to have this resource; if we did'nt mechs would be ripping me off.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

*I want try again!*

Help JeffDano! if it worked for 1997Ga16 I want to do it. Hey wicked whats with the Attitude?


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

*IT WORKED!!!*

I wan't to apoligze to Jeff dano and give a thumbs up to 1997GA for putting his 02 cents. His post about doing the trick right away, help me resting the Air Big Light. The Trick is to do it right away. Man wicked, you need to change your rude attitude. 


I gave up on giving up.:thumbup:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> *supposed to be a "with OBD! - OBD2 in them "
> not that i nevred heard of OBD! - OBD2
> so i missed a word goddamn hang me for shit sake
> 
> ...


 Consider yourself warned. I will not tolerate you being rude and abusive to members of this board. Next instance, your posting priveleges will be revoked.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

: owned : i wonder where samo is to solve this..


----------



## Chrish_jr (Aug 12, 2003)

I had the same issue with the airbag light, removing the light is a temporary solution, but not a smart move at all. Never in a million years would I of thought that the dome light switch was connected to the airbag control but it is and I asked a friend of mine at a local nissan dealership about it and he told me that they do the same thing there unless the system does not respond to it, then they replace the airbag control center. But depressing the drivers door dome light button 6 times real fast and closeing the door as soon as you hand is out of the way with the key in the on position does work.

-Christian


----------



## Beltane70 (Jul 17, 2002)

I see I'm not alone!

My solution to the blinking airbag light........ remove the fuse! Instead of a blinking airbag light, I have a solid airbag lite. Much less annoying that way.

That other fix sounds like it belongs in a video game cheat or something.......


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

well ill be damned, it worked. I was skeptical at first but i say dont knock it until you try it. Thanks Justin and thanks to everyone else who helped.


----------



## HardlineFan (Jul 3, 2003)

Belt70 dude, It work man Guranteen! If it work for me it can work for you.


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

Glad to hear there are fewer skeptics amongst us... "belongs in a video game"... geez... get a clue!

-jeffdano (airbag extraordinare?)


----------



## jnyce (Oct 3, 2002)

i just tried it and it worked on my 2nd attempt. that has been on for 4 years and i have finally gotten rid of it.


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

Ahhh... good to hear Sentras across America are driving with one less blinking light... of course, I'm in Arizona, so my FUEL light seems to be the only thing that is threatening to blink at the moment!

-jeffdano


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

jeffdano said:


> *Ahhh... good to hear Sentras across America are driving with one less blinking light... of course, I'm in Arizona, so my FUEL light seems to be the only thing that is threatening to blink at the moment!
> 
> -jeffdano *


youre lucky, mine doesnt even come on!...only once in a while when it wants to


----------



## jeffdano (Aug 8, 2003)

I just finished reading some of the previous posts to this topic, man oh man! I would like to extend a thanks to those who took faith in what I originally thought was kinda silly sounding with the whole light and dome light button, do this, do that and kazaam, light's off! Lot of hazing and bad mojos going on, but I'm glad others have had success with this and have stood by me with all the fowl mouth people (no names mentioned) bashing this and that... anyway, you are appreciated!! 

Thanks,
jeffdano


----------



## Chrish_jr (Aug 12, 2003)

Anytime Jeffdano,

I honestly never thought it would work, but it did after the second attempt. Deffinately a piece of information I will keep and pass along as needed.

I admit it felt like I was entering a cheat code for an old nintendo game system, but some of the strangest sounding advice is often the one that works.


-Christian


----------



## robertzas (Nov 25, 2003)

worked for me too, thanks a million, that bulb had me a little worried after the haynes manual said the airbags could spontaniously explode if the light was blinking(no idea why). Anyways, the funny thing is that people who have been workin in the auto repair industry for 20-30 years... veterans of the industry, are gonna be sitting there tapping the door ajar button 7 times and starting the car, then doin it again. I think its kinda funny.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Haha, I still laugh when I see that 1 WICKED SE-R guy's post. That guy is the biggest :dumbass:


----------



## angelddude (Apr 4, 2004)

*for 2002 and 2003 nissan models*

If your airbag light is on (or flashing)... try this. By the way, use a stopwatch to count.... the timing must be accurate in order for it to work. 

1) Turn IGNITION on (but don't start car) 
2) After the AIR BAG warning lamp lights for 7 seconds, turn IGNITION off within 1 second. 
3) Wait 4 seconds 
4) Turn IGNITION on (but don't start car) 
5) After the AIR BAG warning lamp lights for 7 seconds, turn IGNITION off within 1 second. 
6) Wait 4 seconds 
7) Turn IGNITION on (but don't start car) 
8) After the AIR BAG warning lamp lights for 7 seconds, turn IGNITION off within 1 second. 
9) Wait 4 seconds 
10) Turn IGNITION on (but don't start car) 
11) Wait 3 seconds 
12) Turn IGNITION off 
13) Wait 2 seconds 
14) START Car (the light may be blinking slower than before) 
15) Wait 3 seconds 
16) Turn IGNITION off 
17) Wait 3 seconds 
18) START Car 

The light should be gone unless the problem remains. Try it again if it fails. If it still remains on, you'll need to visit a dealer to have the problem looked at.

This has been tested in 2003 Frontiers and 2003 Maxima.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I think my light may be going off, but then again, both airbags have been deployed


----------



## Nissan200sx (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Jeffdano and 1997 GA16DE, you guys are the shizzzzit. Yeah thanks a million. I bought my car about a year and a half ago. That irritating light has been bothering me ever since I got it. Now that I've read our colorful and enlightning thread, I tried it. Second try, lights off. Wooo hooo!You don't know how aggervating that light was- hold it- yeah you do. Whoops. Anyhow, ya'll saved me from ripping the bulb out. Pro-shate it!


----------



## AJ Carle (Apr 4, 2004)

This information on how to re-set the air bag light is great - but one question. Does resetting the light mean the car (i.e. the air bag) is SAFE? Dealer wants $800+ from me to replace air bag control unit - but it is now not lit after $80 diagnostic test was run. If resetting is the only problem then this string will save some people on the diagnostic - but need to know the bag is in fact secure.

Thanks.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

AJ Carle said:


> This information on how to re-set the air bag light is great - but one question. Does resetting the light mean the car (i.e. the air bag) is SAFE? Dealer wants $800+ from me to replace air bag control unit - but it is now not lit after $80 diagnostic test was run. If resetting is the only problem then this string will save some people on the diagnostic - but need to know the bag is in fact secure.
> 
> Thanks.


yes, it is safe. The light only blinks when there is a problem. If, for some reason the light COULDN'T be reset, then you would maybe have a problem that could make the system unsafe. Because the light is staying off, it means you are in the clear.

The dealership and many other places will charge you an arm and a leg for that kind of stuff. It is very true, they will charge you 80 dollars to scan your ECU codes. For the mechanics, scanning the codes is about as easy as plugging in a USB device to your computer. They charge you 80 because they can. To scan the coeds on your own (without an OBD scanner) all you have to do is remove the ECU and turn a switch.

As for 800 for a new Air bag control unit, that is another dealership scam. They can get away with that because the average driver thinks it's a very complicated process and is willing to pay a fortune for their safety. In reality, they would most likely do the same process you see in this thread and if that failed, they can replace an airbag computer in about 10 minutes. The airbag 'brain' is located behind the e-brake, right under that storage bin.

The payoff is the fact that not everyone is interested in how their car works. People assume things are more complicated then they really are. To the average driver, the braking system is a very complicated system kept in delicate balance by precise mechanic skill. That's why someone will pay well into the hundreds for brakework, while I pay $30 for a set of pads and replace the rotors if necessary.


----------



## abaton6 (May 8, 2004)

*It works*

My 96 quest has had a blinking airbag light for two years. I read this post the other day, tried it a few times and it worked! You MUST be sure to open the door within one second to make it happen. What a relief! Now the thing will pass state inspection.......Thanx!



jeffdano said:


> Solution is located in General Forum...
> 
> Airbag Light Update
> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> ...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

good deal.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi, I tried the 6-7 times door switch trick but it's not working for my car. My airbag light stays on, it doesn't blink. Someone have a solution except changing the airbag module ?
I want to the dealer and on his systeme (the yellow computer) they don't see the airbag on my car like if I hadn't any ....
Txk, Yann


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

make sure all the yellow wires are plugged in.


----------



## NiS[sX]mO (Mar 1, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> make sure all the yellow wires are plugged in.


Yes I just checked and they're well plugged . I retried the door switch tip but the light still on.
Someone has a solution ? (except removing the bulb  )
Txk, Yann


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, then it seems like there is something really wrong with it then.


----------



## 96sentraGL (Jul 19, 2004)

I tried the door thing and it worked for me!


----------



## saucy5000 (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey, I just bought a 200sx se a couple of weeks ago and I love it (I still miss the 240sx I used to have though). the airbag light had been blinking since I bought it and it had really started to get annoying. I tried the reset thru the door ajar switch and it worked. thank you so much for posting that! This is my first post as I just registered a few minutes ago. These forums are great...so where do i go to post letting everyone know about what my car is and what not? Sorry for asking stupid questions, but i am new so I don't know my way around yet. :cheers:


----------



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

1 wicked ser said it best i think.


----------



## rock4016 (Sep 17, 2004)

*It worked!*

The Airbag light on my 96 Sentra has been blinking for about a year now, I was going to take it to the dealer (81$) just to run the codes and they told me it could cost a lot more if something serious was wrong, well I did the door ajar trick and the first time it made the light blink very slow, then next time it went away! so now I can get my car inspected!

Thanks for the info!


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

ok wow , this trick is amazing ! I am such a looser that I ran outside in my robe and slippers to try this :dumbass: right here ! it took me a couple trys but I got it , now when I start the car the light stays on for a few seconds and then stays off :thumbup: is there any way to keep the light off ? will a state inspection be able to prove that I have reset something instead of fixing it and charge me some thru the roof price to fix it ?
well thanks for the tip , really ... original , who ever figured this out rocks !!!
thanks 
-pete-


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it's supposed to initially go on for a few seconds to tell you there's an SRS airbag, then it turns off, just like cars with ABS have the light go on for a few seconds.

So long as the light isn't flashing like it was before, the state inspection won't even consider it to be a problem. You have, in a sense, repaired whatever the problem was by resetting the computer, so there is no issue and, no, they won't be able to see if it was reset before being that there's no other way to interface with that computer and it won't remember the previous problem anymore.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> it's supposed to initially go on for a few seconds to tell you there's an SRS airbag, then it turns off, just like cars with ABS have the light go on for a few seconds.
> 
> So long as the light isn't flashing like it was before, the state inspection won't even consider it to be a problem. You have, in a sense, repaired whatever the problem was by resetting the computer, so there is no issue and, no, they won't be able to see if it was reset before being that there's no other way to interface with that computer and it won't remember the previous problem anymore.


that is the best trick ever! thx guys :thumbup:


----------



## pbate19 (Sep 27, 2004)

*2002 Max*

Do you know where the door ajar sensor button might be in an 02 Max?
Appeciate any help I can get.



jeffdano said:


> Solution is located in General Forum...
> 
> Airbag Light Update
> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> ...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

jeffdano said:


> Solution is located in General Forum...
> 
> Airbag Light Update
> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> ...


 i just tried it on my car and this trick did the trick 
finally i dont have that stupid light blinking anymore


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

hey, think it would be a good idea to make this thread a sticky? or at least a thread with these instructions a sticky? it seems to pop up every few weeks or so on its own anyway...


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

hehe
Its upto the admins.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

I am trying this on my friends Maxima right now.


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

HardlineFan said:


> THATs a hoax. I tried it. Doesn't work. I bought be a scanner. WoooHoooo!


Contrary my friend, it does work.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, this should def be a sticky.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

yeah i second that


----------



## q_edwards (Nov 20, 2003)

*pushin the button thingy*

Here's one more witness that the trick works. I found the post a few months ago and did it on my 97 200sx. Got it on the 2nd try. I also second the motion that this should be made a sticky. Maybe administration could make one for these types of tips and tricks. Just my two cents


----------



## Skeptic (Oct 28, 2004)

*Thanks Jeffdano*

After reading your post on blinking airbag lights and also the people to whom I thought were appeasing you, I tried it on my '97 Merc Villager and I'll be damned if it didn't work. I told my mechanic about it and watched his face turn red. I assume because I caught his hand in the cookie jar. Thank you so much Jeff, and also to the Nisson Forum....., You saved me at least 80 bucks for a diagnostic check and at least one inch of tape to cover the blinking light.
Thank Heather also, because she backed you.!!!
I called a friend today who has a '94 Merc Grand Marquis and he said, "My damned airbag light has been blinking for two years", I said, "try this", and used your info except after the last step I told him to touch his nose. (tee hee) He called back 15 minutes later and said it worked great. 
later
skeptic


----------



## tuncatunc (Dec 20, 2004)

It worked for my nissan sentra 1996, and saved me bunch of money.
Thank you very much



jeffdano said:


> Solution is located in General Forum...
> 
> Airbag Light Update
> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> ...


----------



## scottyb (Dec 24, 2004)

*No Stopwatch needed*



angelddude said:


> If your airbag light is on (or flashing)... try this. By the way, use a stopwatch to count.... the timing must be accurate in order for it to work.
> 
> 1) Turn IGNITION on (but don't start car)
> 2) After the AIR BAG warning lamp lights for 7 seconds, turn IGNITION off within 1 second.
> ...



I read your post and have to say that all I had to do was:

1.Shut door
2.Turn ignition to on position
3.Open Door
4.Push "Door Ajar" plunger 7 times
5.Shut door
6.Start Car

Timing wasn't an issue.


----------



## janunezc (Jan 8, 2005)

1 WICKED SE-R said:


> just take the cluster apart unplug the connectors in the back of the cluster and at the top of the gauge cluster in the middle there is a hole with the AIR BAG BULB in it
> just take it out with a pair of neddle nose plyers or a dental pick if you have one
> but be careful and dont jam the plyers through the cluster
> i say use neddle nose plyers b-cuz the AIR BAG BULB is a thick bulb, alomst solid glass
> ...



Hey the 7 times on the door button works fine if you do it quick enough and if your car airbag system is not damaged.

AIRBAG LIGHT BLINK NISSAN SENTRA 1996 CLEAR ALARM (READ THE WHOLE THREAD)


----------



## tunissan (Jan 17, 2005)

*airbag flashing*

Dear jeffdano, Can you tell me where is the door ajar sensor button? My car is a 1996 nissan sentra. Many thanks


QUOTE=jeffdano]Solution is located in General Forum...

Airbag Light Update 
Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...

"got this off 240sx.org I had the same problem with my 96 pickup It started blinking right after a tuneup and this fixed. The dealer said it was a bad control module($600) con artist

Air Bag Light Blinks 


The check Air Bag light in the console of my '95 has been flashing for almost 8mos. Is there a way to reset or disconnect it?

Eric Perkins

Response

I had the same problem when I first got my car, about 25k miles, it turned out to be a bad air bad sensor or something like that, fully under warranty though.

To reset this light.... 

Open driver door 
Get in 
Shut door 
Turn ignition to the on position The one that will go all the way, but not to start car) 
Open door 
Reach down with your right hand if your a rightty 
Press the door ajar sensor button thing (7) times 
Shut door 
Start your car.....

Takes practice to nail it right though. Any problems, just ask me...


Shawn Schembri"

I was actually AMAZED it worked on my 1996 Sentra GXE which has had the blinking airbag light since 2000 (dumbfounded the darn thing didn't burn out since then!). My wife is a witness and was flabbergasted as well... just an update for that post since I'm a new poster!

-jeffdano (heatherdano too)[/QUOTE]


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

when you open the door .. its right there on the inside where the hinge for the door lock is ..it looks like a button that when you close your door is pushed in. It has a rubber around it.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

let me contribute to this thread...i pulled my dash to replace ALL my electrical harnesses(not fun)...having to do this, requires removal of the airbag on the passenger side...after hooking everything back up, the airbag light flashed....knowing about this thread, i didnt worry. i went to the car and tried the procedure the first time, and i didnt work because i stumbled pretty bad causing me to not do it right, second time, it worked...now i have no airbag light......this thing WORKS


----------



## Laura G (Jan 24, 2005)

*Air bag blinking idiot lights - anyone know the blink code?*

I have blinking idiot lites. I don't mean that I'm the blinking idiot.

I tried the push-the-button-7 times trick and got the blinking light to change to a blinking pattern, 8 short , 1 long.

Or, 1 long, 8 short. Does anyone know the code to what this blink pattern means on a '99 Frontier?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

is that the airbag light or the check engine light that you have blinking. If it's the CEL, then it would be a code 18 (you have to check a haynes manual.

If it's the airbag light try a few more times and also, make sure all the connections are good to the airbags.


----------



## Laura G (Jan 24, 2005)

*It's the air bag light.*

The air bag light is the idiot. I'll check the under seat plug. Anyone know if there is a sensor under the passenger seat also? Not much room to grope around under there to check?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't recell and plugs or wires under the seats except for the seat belt sensor.

There are several plugs within the dash and one in the center console. It's a thich wire wrapped in yellow and it all leads to the main unit that sits under the arm rest, just behind the e-brake. There's a connection inside the steering wheel, a connection under the steering column, a connection to the left or the right of the HVAC, a connection above the glove box, and the main connection at the unit.


----------



## Bull (Jan 28, 2005)

i just joined this forum and was looking for advice on a seperate issue (i'm gonna post in a sec), but i happened upon this thread. not only was my air bag light blinking, but i had the check engine light do an intermitant blink...no pattern at all. I pulled the ecu and checked it out only to find that (i can't remember the code) there was nothing wrong with the car. this trick actually fixed both problems. i never in a million years would have imagined this one. much thanks guys. i can only shake my head at how simple it was, and no, timing wasn't an issue.


----------



## 96xepu (Feb 2, 2005)

*HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA*

Hello, 
Yesterday I stumbled upon this site after receiving word from my dealer that he wanted to sell me a new airbag control unit for my p/u($752+tx!) because my airbag light was flashing. Apparantly when my alternator went out, the unit was damaged. I just wanted to say THANK YOU VERY MUCH for posting this great info on resetting the light-----IT WORKED!!! My wife and I started laughing hysterically when we saw the light stop flashing.
YOU ROCK!!! 
:cheers: 
Ryan.



jeffdano said:


> Solution is located in General Forum...
> 
> Airbag Light Update
> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> ...


----------



## chunkythunder (Feb 3, 2005)

*worked for me too*

this really does work...airbag light had been blinking on my 200 se-r since i had my alternator replaced....took about three tries but using this method it finally stopped. thank you.

-chunkyt


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

i can vouch, this trick does Indeed work!!! took 2 tries before i got it to work. you gotta press it 7 times before the airbag light goes out. than power off the ACC.


----------



## Chris Lawson (Feb 19, 2005)

*Nissan s14 Airbag light*

Fantastic tip - worked first time on my 1998 200sx (s14) the dealer wanted to charge £30!!!


----------



## nemets (Jul 4, 2004)

Worked for me! But it took about 2 weeks. Every time I was getting into the car I was trying. And now it's finally gone!
Thanx!


----------



## enzo 240 (Feb 15, 2005)

i have a nissan 240sx and the actual computer that tells u how to get the codes says to turn the key to on push the button 5 times then turn the car off turn the car back on and it will b flashing a code. usualy a differant pattern. then to reset it turn the key to on push the button 5 times turn off then turn back on and its gone.. i'v done this several times and it goes off for a while, then comes back on. but i'v noticed that when the airbag light comes on its usualy around the same time when my check engine light comes on for the air temp sensor.. i'v replaced this sensor and only every once in awhile it'll come back on. but they go off for a while then come back on.. does any one know what could b wrong??


----------



## jasonsomeday (Feb 13, 2005)

*I'll try it on mine tomorrow...*

The two airbags on my sentra 99 deployed when I hit a wall. I bought a pair of airbags and a computer module from Ebay. The airbags were installed today, but the computer module won't fit(not the same model...). So the airbag light is ON rather than BLINKING. I'll try it and see if it works.


----------



## jasonsomeday (Feb 13, 2005)

*As Expected*

It doesn't work anyway. I'll need to change a new sensor that hasn't deployed. Please contact me if you have one for sale.


----------



## tunissan (Jan 17, 2005)

*air bag blinking*

Hi, Could you tell me the position of the door ajar sensor button? I must be blind . is it in the car or on the door? please reply to [email protected]

Thanks a lot

Bin



rock4016 said:


> The Airbag light on my 96 Sentra has been blinking for about a year now, I was going to take it to the dealer (81$) just to run the codes and they told me it could cost a lot more if something serious was wrong, well I did the door ajar trick and the first time it made the light blink very slow, then next time it went away! so now I can get my car inspected!
> 
> Thanks for the info!


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

after a few 10s of thousands of miles a sensor light will come on ... around 120,000 this might be your sensor light.. all it means is that you have to go get the car checked out.. they get under the dashboard and clip the wires that make the sensor blink ... i had this happen on my 2 maximas that might be it for the sentra :hal:


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

ive tried this numerious times and i have never gotten it to work on my 96 200 sx se


----------



## artavi77 (May 5, 2005)

*AIRBAG LIGHT STAY ON WHY??????*

I GOT A PROBLEM I WAS WORKING INSIDE MY DASH AND I MADE A MISTAKE I START THE CAR WITH ALL UNPLUG , WHEN I PUT ALL TOGHETER EVERYTHINK WAS OK , BUT THE AIRBAG LIGHT INDICATOR STAY ALWAYS ON 
I RESET THE COMPUTER WITH THE SCANNER TOOL AND THE TOOL SAID THAT ALL THE SYSTEM IS WORKING GOOD BUT THE LIGHT STAYS ON.

CAN SOMEONE TELLME WHAT CAN BE WRONG AND WHAT CAN I DO FOR TURN IT OFF THIS FUCKING LIGHT

THANKS


----------



## keithc28 (May 10, 2005)

*This doesn't seem to be working*



tuncatunc said:


> It worked for my nissan sentra 1996, and saved me bunch of money.
> Thank you very much


I tried to use this trick on my 98 Nissan Maxima (Blinking Airbag light just started blinking) and it doesn't seem to be working- Can you offer any advice? 

The dealership said $129 just to perform a diagostic test - An you know I wouldn't get out of there for $129!

Your help would be greatlyappreciated!


----------



## keithc28 (May 10, 2005)

*IT DID WORK!!!!!!*



keithc28 said:


> I tried to use this trick on my 98 Nissan Maxima (Blinking Airbag light just started blinking) and it doesn't seem to be working- Can you offer any advice?
> 
> The dealership said $129 just to perform a diagostic test - An you know I wouldn't get out of there for $129!
> 
> Your help would be greatlyappreciated!


It DID Work!!!!!!

I read the other guys post about the 98 Nissan and he suggested pushing the button 5 times - That's what did it for me!!!

I am so happy!!

Thanks for posting this help!!!!


----------



## montikar (Jan 28, 2005)

tried but the light now blinks in a sequence. 1 long then 8 short. neeeed help


----------



## montikar (Jan 28, 2005)

finally got it to work. no more blinking light


----------



## enzo 240 (Feb 15, 2005)

well then honistly i feal sorry for you because this is how u find out what code it is, the first time u do it, it flashes the code, the second it resets the comp, i know for a fact on the 240 this is what u do, then scaner and even nissan tell u to do this. (i'v called and i'v read) this isnt bullshit.

my 2 cents


----------



## Hazman (Jun 28, 2005)

*You are a freaking genious, dude!!!*



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> ok, I got it to work. The mistake I made was I didn't start the process soon enough. I noticed that when you turn the car "ON," the airbag light stays on for 5 seconds or so, and then it either turns off or begins to blink. I figured out that you must do the process immediately after putting the key into the "ON" position (bfore the light starts blinking).
> 
> anyway, I did it once the right way, and when I started the car, the light still blinked, but it was blinking really slowly. I tried it once again and it went off for good.. YAY.


I've tried all three remedies all afternoon, to no avail. Then I saw your extra info in your posting that said to do the door ajar switch thing seven times BEFORE the airbag light stops flashing, and WA-LA! The first time I did it, it still flashed, but much slower. Then I did it again (like you mentioned), and it stopped flashing completely. SWEET!

Thanks again,

Hazman :hal:


----------



## gsparling (Jun 27, 2005)

I have a 1995 Nissan 200sx and the airbag light was flashing so I followed the directions and It actually WORKED Thank you all



jeffdano said:


> Solution is located in General Forum...
> 
> Airbag Light Update
> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> ...


----------



## glcasmith (Jul 18, 2005)

*Check your door switch if you have problems*

For those of you who have trouble getting this to work the first time, *check your door switch*. My dome light still turned on and off when I pressed the door switch, but there are 2 other circuits attached to this switch and 1 of them works to reset the air bag. I checked mine with an ohm meter and only 1 of the 3 circuits was being completed by the switch. I took it apart and cleaned the contacts and I was then able to reset my airbag light by following the procedure.

For you doubters out there, using the door switch to reset the air bag light is listed in the service manual (starting on RS-26 in the B14 manual). That's where I got the instructions to check the switch function when it did not work.


----------



## JustCruzing (Aug 1, 2005)

*IT WORKS*

*It did work beautifully… :jump: * 

Besides having so much fun reading 1 WICKED SE-R stupid suggestion (go back to the first page) :crazy: I tried it on my 96 Maxima SE and it worked like a charm. Thank you all…


----------



## garylin (Aug 10, 2005)

*Nissan isn't the only one with this kind of trick...*

I'm going to try it out on my 200SX SE tomorrow. I just thought you all would like to know that Toyota has a similar routine to program their smart keys in the Prius. My family checked in on me as I opened doors, turned keys and pushed buttons but I finally got the timing right and saved myself a hundred bucks. Felt foolish, but it finally worked. So if this works, it will save me an estimated $1200. I may just go out and buy a 6 of Guiness to celebrate.... G


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

lol...kOooo the trick does work...where u press the door thingy 7times...juss like how ninety-nine se-l said it. i gotta with 2 tries. first try it blinked very slow then second try..Bam! it was gone...ahha..pretty cool..im amazed..hahaha.


----------



## kaintkwit (May 28, 2005)

*Works likea charm*

I guess as long as you didn't do any serious damage to airbag wiring or anything that door-reset thing works. I tried it twice and got it no probs, THX jeff :thumbup: 



jeffdano said:


> Solution is located in General Forum...
> 
> Airbag Light Update
> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> ...


----------



## dmp316 (Aug 5, 2004)

jeffdano said:


> Solution is located in General Forum...
> 
> Airbag Light Update
> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> ...



OK i know alot of you think this quick fix does not work, but i thought the same thing after trying ten times, but i got it to work after the 11 try.

IT works


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Got it on my 1st try. Freaking sweet. Now I don't have to listen to people ask "Whats that blinking light?" all the time. God, it's annoying. Longest part for me was finding the damn switch though. I'm used to it being up where the hinge is next to the dash. Not on the bottom of the open side of the door...


----------



## Kumar (Dec 8, 2005)

*Airlight blink problem solved!! Org poster JEFFdono is frickin genies!*

I got my AIRLIGHT BLINKING problem solved in matter of 11 seconds & saved a bunch of money on fixing this s'it. The original poster's quick fix method ( given below in this thread) worked wonders & all that took me is 11 seconds including getting in to & outside of the car. Thanks Jeffdono who originally invented this method to fix & thanks for IanH who directed me to this thread for this problem. No more of this annoying light. BTW thanks for "Ninety-Nine SE-L" who added this method is still safe & bag is still secure. That is relief man! F'K the stupid suggestion of "1 WICKED SE-R" to remove the "eyeballs" sorry, the "bulbs". 

Man! this forum ROCKS! Bravo for this forum members & contributors. 

Kumar
97-Sentra-GXE bought for $1500 with 105k miles.


----------



## wtomcampbell (Jan 3, 2006)

*It worked for me too!*

The key was to do it as quickly as possible after turning the key. You can hear a click when you do it right. I did have to do it twice. The first time slowed the blinking and the second fixed the problem. I live in Virginia and can't pass a safety inspection with that da** light on, so, thanks jeff. I know I would've been ripped off at the dealer/mech. Thanks.


----------



## Kumar (Dec 8, 2005)

*It works! but Catch is the new VA-OBD II emission standards!!*

Actually It worked for me too. However if your car make is after 1996, the new VA emission standards use DMV provided OBD II system that automatically checks & identify if there was any resetting or clearing of codes in the vehicle history just before inspections, that will trigger "NR" Not ready rating for those lights/components that were originally cleared or made it disappear and eventually they will NOT give pass certificate asking us to come back after driving more than 100 miles for retesting. 

The catch is if we drive for those 100 miles or so or with regular day driving, the lights will eventually comeback should the problem persists or repairs not undertaken. So, to the extent of emission inspection, this lights clearing technic isn't very helpful but yes otherwise for those who doesn't want those lights annoy them. 

Kumars.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the airbag unit is completely seperate from the OBDI or II unit. They will not run diagnostics to see if the airbag light was reset, it's impossible as far as I know.

They're only checking to see if you reset the main ECU (engine sensors) recently. 2 flaws I see. If you reset the light, the light will go back on within minutes if the problem remains. The low speed test alone will throw the light back on, so there's no point in resetting the computer. Also, I had no idea OBDII could remember how long ago it was reset, if it can, it prolly only remembers for maybe 30 minutes, there isn't enough memory to recall such an event.


----------



## wtomcampbell (Jan 3, 2006)

*My Safety Inspection is good until May anyway.*

Shortly after I reset the light I took my car to be inspected. The tech inspecting it told me that my safety inspection was good until May 2006, I had misread it, I thought it expired May 2005. Anyway, the light has not come back on, so, I should be fine for May regardless.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

typically, the light won't go back on unless there's an airbag missing or something.


----------



## Hima3D (Feb 10, 2008)

*Thanx Jeffdano.*

:idhitit: i got regiesterd in this forum just to thank you Jeff. your way in resetting the airbag lights worked out for me, thanx a lot man..


Originally Posted by jeffdano 
Solution is located in General Forum...

Airbag Light Update 
Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...

"got this off 240sx.org I had the same problem with my 96 pickup It started blinking right after a tuneup and this fixed. The dealer said it was a bad control module($600) con artist

Air Bag Light Blinks 


The check Air Bag light in the console of my '95 has been flashing for almost 8mos. Is there a way to reset or disconnect it?

Eric Perkins

Response

I had the same problem when I first got my car, about 25k miles, it turned out to be a bad air bad sensor or something like that, fully under warranty though.

To reset this light.... 

Open driver door 
Get in 
Shut door 
Turn ignition to the on position The one that will go all the way, but not to start car) 
Open door 
Reach down with your right hand if your a rightty 
Press the door ajar sensor button thing (7) times 
Shut door 
Start your car.....

Takes practice to nail it right though. Any problems, just ask me...


Shawn Schembri"

I was actually AMAZED it worked on my 1996 Sentra GXE which has had the blinking airbag light since 2000 (dumbfounded the darn thing didn't burn out since then!). My wife is a witness and was flabbergasted as well... just an update for that post since I'm a new poster!

-jeffdano (heatherdano too)
[/QUOTE]


----------



## ilytheking (Feb 28, 2008)

*Airbag - SRS Computer Module*

Yeah, sometimes that doesn't work though. I usually just send my original SRS computer modules to Myairbags.com. They are fast and shipping is included in the price of the reset - $55. It is a way better alternative to replacing blown modules with new or used modules. MyAirbags - SRS Module Repair - after accident $55 - definatly helps.

Hope this helps.


----------



## janunezc (Jan 8, 2005)

Come on... this always work if done properly (lots of testimonials in this thread)

Of course, if it does not work after several tries, then yes, send the thing to an specialized bench.

JN


----------



## ilytheking (Feb 28, 2008)

janunezc said:


> Come on... this always work if done properly (lots of testimonials in this thread)
> 
> Of course, if it does not work after several tries, then yes, send the thing to an specialized bench.
> 
> JN


Yes, you're right, this always works if done properly and the module has "soft codes" or faults in it. So what do you do if you scan your system with a tech tool and it comes back telling you "bad module' or "crash data"? Then you'ld have to reset it. 
I was just simply stating that reseting is a better/less expensive alternative than buying a new or used module. Rebuilders know this because we always work with blown airbags and know the cost of new/used SRS modules ($200-$800 at the dealers)
MyAirbags - SRS Module Repair - after accident $55 -


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

I just tried it on my 96 200SX SE-R and it worked great. Did it the first time, noticed that my airbag light starting blinking at a lower rate, did the steps one more time and voila! the light turned off. You guys rock. Thank you!


----------



## tkizzle (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey, i just bought my 2001 maxima GLE about a month ago, this lights been on for about 2 weeks, i didnt do nething, just started the car one day and the light was there. I've tried this thing, maybe im doing it wrong. did it while the airbag light was still solid, b4 i started flashing. no luck though. umm, has anyone tried this on my car? maybe its like 5 times instead of 7 or some other kind of number. hehe.. so i get in the car, close the door, put the key on 3 lights go on, open the door, push the thingy 7 times, close the door, of the engine. (i also tried without closing the door when i get in. figured that could count for a push when i open it or w\e. turn of the car, start it again. nothing. haha, anyway, let me know  thanks in advance, i want to me a testimonial guy tooooo


----------



## Blitzzz (Nov 4, 2008)

*Also worked for me!*

I just bought a 1996 Nissan 200SX today with the blinking airbag light. The guy said it'd been doing it for awhile but he didn't want to have to take it in to have it checked. 7-clicks on the doorjam button worked the second try!


----------



## Hazman (Jun 28, 2005)

*Yes, the door thingy really does work*



Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> hey, I was working on my car a few weeks ago (I was working under the steering wheel near the headlight switch). I forgot to take the key out and I unplugged the airbag to reroute some wires (oops). I noticed my mistake of not taking the key out and the airbag light immediately started blinking. I took the key out and I was cautious when I plugged it back in.
> 
> Even though it is all plugged in and tidy, the airbag light is still flashing. I figured it would eventually reset itself, but it's still there. Does the airbag reset with the ECU or is it a seperate unit all together? what should I do to reset the light? It is annoying and I think it may be unsafe if I were to get in an accident.




I didn't believe this myself until I tried it a couple times and it really does work. You have to finishe the seven clicks of the door switch before the buzzer quits or it times out. You can't have your seatbelt fastened either.

I found it easiest to turn the key with my right hand, then open the door quickly with my left hand and reach down and toggle the switch seven times with my left hand as well. I've heard that some cars require 5 times instead of 7, but mine is a 2000 Xterra and it takes seven.

If successful, the first time you do this and it works, the light will flash only half as fast as it did before. This is the test mode. Then you do the process agin and it'll go out!

Now, if you really do have a bad sensor, it's gonna come back on sooner or later, so this fix only works permenantly if you don't really have a bad sensor or air bag. At least there's no danger of setting off the bag by accident!


----------



## NiSmO_O (Feb 12, 2008)

*It works!!!*

yeah my air-bag light just started blinking the other day, so I followed the write up and I'll be damned, it worked, (great tip) thanks


----------



## RFmaster (Jan 14, 2009)

I would like to report that door ajar sensor procedure works on unmolested 1996 GXE Altima. The SRS light has been blinking for years, but the car was never hit and all of its SRS equipment is still original as it was shipped back in '95 from the assembly line in Tennessee.

I had to repeat this procedure several times. It did not work at first as my duty cycle - frequency of pushing door ajar button was not to SRS module liking. My original blink rate was 50% on-off. I've noticed that on a third try the SRS light blink rate slowed to 75% on -25% off ratio. That indicated that SRS computer was responding to door ajar cycling. Procedure was repeated one more time and SRS light did not light up after engine start. SRS computer was successfully reset!

These 'backdoor' resets are not that unusual. Some are very useful, others may allow you to start engine without having security key (Honda's). IEEE spectrum had an article few years back outlining how to hack you car. Enough said - SRS 7 cycle press procedure worked on my '96 Altima. Thank you for posting original instruction. 

//RF


----------



## 95_200SX (Aug 26, 2008)

This worked for me... I almost wanted to give up after three tries and it wasn't working, but I kept trying and trying and it worked. Thanks a lot. Great Post!!!!


----------



## JoeF (Apr 6, 2009)

This worked for me as well! I spilled a cup of coffee all over the console of my 2000 pathfinder. I had to remove the front seats and center console to clean up. When I put everything back together, the airbag warning light was on. I took everything apart and checked all the connections put it back together, but the airbag warning light was still flashing when I turned the car on. I stumbled on this sight and this thread and gave it a try. Problem solved!!
Great advice. Thank you.


----------



## modark (Apr 26, 2009)

this trick also worked for me. it took 10 trys for me to finally get it right. Thank you.:woowoo:


----------



## knockincreus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Air bag light will not go off*

Guys i need help with my P11 i got in an accident and the bag was changed ,but the light won`t go off. it just stays alight. Can you help me


----------



## iceman0_10 (Jun 29, 2009)

The door trick worked on my 00 xterra. Not the ignition procedure. Thanks all !!!


----------



## Quentin1840 (Oct 7, 2009)

Worked on my '95 200SX. Took a few tries... I wasn't closing the door fast enough after pushing the door sensor 7 times. Thanks a million. :cheers:

I've had some battery and alternator problems of late. Read on another thread that low battery voltage to the airbag sensor can cause the airbag light to start blinking. That may have been my problem. Of course I thought it was my battery giving me troubles, but the alternator was under-charging. Sure fire way to kill your cranking amps and your battery eventually.

Q.


----------



## junelima (Dec 30, 2009)

*AIR BAG LIGHT NO MORE*

IT WORKED I JUST SAVED 120 BUCKS AWESOME THANK THIS FORUM IS GREAT


----------



## lovenissans (Jun 9, 2010)

*worked for 96 sentra*

Worked like a charm on the first attempt itself. Thanks a lot to the OP.


----------



## jcam1997 (Apr 4, 2009)

My 99 Sentra is wrecked and the air bag light burns steady. I tried this trick and didn't reset the light. I really don't wanna buy a new computer. What else can I do?


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

READ THE PREVIOUS POSTS! It works after many attempts,not once or twice!


----------



## NiBro (Jul 29, 2010)

Had to register for the site just to say HOLY CRAP THANK YOU. The air bag light has been blinking on my 95 maxima for about 12 years, and I never knew what to do about it. Every time I got an inspection I was biting my nails hoping it wouldn't fail because of the light. 30 seconds on this forum and I found my solution. Thank you so very, very much.


----------



## On Letting Go (Aug 27, 2010)

jeffdano said:


> Solution is located in General Forum...
> 
> Airbag Light Update
> Ok, was reading the forum today and found this...
> ...


Where the hell is that ajar button?


----------



## Jdoggsc (Dec 25, 2007)

If your sitting in the driver's seat, open the door, and slide your hand along the body where the bottom of the (closed) door mates against it. move your hand toward the rear of the car. you'll feel a rubber-covered button in the back corner there beside the B-pillar. That's the ajar button.


----------



## bidroc (Sep 15, 2010)

I have a 95 200SX and tried the door trick and its not working after a lot of tries. Trying to do it fast as I can but its still flashing when I start the car! I followd the steps in this thread.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

just upping this thread, as i remember reading it years back.

reposted the procedure on a Philippine Nissan Forum.

SentraClubPh.org and ClubNissanSentra.com

Big Thank you Again


----------



## torc88 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a 1996 Nissan Pickup XE and I had to press the door button 5 times instead of 7.

Just a tip for anyone else with a pickup. Also, you don't have to do the extra stuff about closing the door real fast and starting the car. You only need to press the button 5 times and then wait for the airbag light to blink slowly, then turn off the car, close the door, and do the process one more time.


----------



## Zunilab (Apr 11, 2012)

*Airbag Light Flashing on 1995 Nissan 200sx*

I did the whole open the door, press the button, thing on my car when I came across it about a year ago. Totally worked on my 200sx. That airbag light had been flashing for years. Fixed just like that. Never came back.


----------



## aztlan (Oct 3, 2012)

thanks worked for me!


----------



## KC Guy (Mar 17, 2014)

*It worked!*

Exactly as it said in thread earlier. I had to do twice. Turn the ignition on, but not start. Open the door immediately and push the door Ajar button sevens times real fast and close the door. Start the door. The airbag light went from blinking about every other second to blinking every 6 seconds. I repeated the process and it turned off! Awesome! Thanks guys.





keithc28 said:


> I tried to use this trick on my 98 Nissan Maxima (Blinking Airbag light just started blinking) and it doesn't seem to be working- Can you offer any advice?
> 
> The dealership said $129 just to perform a diagostic test - An you know I wouldn't get out of there for $129!
> 
> Your help would be greatlyappreciated!


----------



## Peter2162 (Nov 17, 2014)

I did the door and button pushing thing on my 96 200sx and it work as advertised. The first time I did it the light blinked very slow and the second time I did it the light went out all together. I imagine this is just a reset feature not really a fix of any kind.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Peter2162 said:


> I did the door and button pushing thing on my 96 200sx and it work as advertised. The first time I did it the light blinked very slow and the second time I did it the light went out all together. I imagine this is just a reset feature not really a fix of any kind.


It's actually the method to manually retrieve the airbag codes without a scantool. For some reason, the controllers tend to go into "present diagnostic mode." Nissan had a lot of problems with the air bag control units in just about all of their models in the mid-90's. Sometimes you can get them out of present diagnostic mode with the door switch method or will a scantool, sometimes you can't. When you can't get it to reset, there will often be a "control unit" failure code in the control unit self-diagnostics. In these cases, the air bag control unit will need to be replaced.


----------



## Peter2162 (Nov 17, 2014)

sms999smj,
smj999smj 
Thanks for the info that is good information to know.


----------



## Chazbeam (Jan 19, 2015)

I just did this on a 1998 nissan 200sx se and it took a few tries but as someone said you have to do it as soon as you put the key to on..
Instead of closing the door and opening i held the button closed with my left hand turned the switch on did it 7 times and held the door switch closed and started the car...Light went out....airbag reset..I knew the bag had no problem because i had done what other did was to get that stupid metal weight out clunking around i disconnected the air bag with power on then got the blinking air bag light...Air bag is NOT bad just triggered the warning light in the ECU

Great trick I recommend it...


----------



## yingsterv (May 29, 2015)

*flashing air bag light....????*

well, my flashing several times and the engine is shot off. sometime if i jump start it will work and some time no, it won't work. leave car parked for several days and it start back up fine.......anyone got any clues?


----------

